# Sharknado



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah, so what, i'll admit i saw this film but thats not the point. In a part of the film a couple of the charcters go up on a roof with the plan to somehow get some propane bombs into the tornado in order to disrupt it and save the city and yadda yadda yadda. anyways, the weapon they used to launch the bombs with was- a slingshot, a water balloon slingshot (looped tubes, yay! ) so if you ever wondered if a slingshot could kill a tornado, the answer is no :rofl: . heres some screen shots so you dont have to watch the movie.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Poop, I'll have to think of another way now!


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

I've seen that film and you have done the world a great service by making it unnecessary for others to have to waste 2 hours of their lives !


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I watched them both, & I'm PROUD of it ! Lmfao thru both of them. Wouldn't pay a penny to watch them though if it weren't for cable TV.
The Slingshot Bombs ... Great !! Thank you Imperial, for getting those pics on here. 
It was a good laugh. 
Thnx, Mike


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Should have had a RTS.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Dankung !


----------

